# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Peachy Printer Forum >  Juice

## mike_biddell

I have a long list of things I want to print and I'm worried about juice supplies in the UK. I have 300ml of juice coming with the printer and I'm not sure how far that will go !!!! I would like to order juice off Rylan, but the long supply line and UK customs might make that an unpleasant experience. Has anyone found a juice supply in the UK?

----------


## 3dkarma

http://www.imakr.com/resin/67-makerjuice-g-500ml.html

----------


## mike_biddell

> http://www.imakr.com/resin/67-makerjuice-g-500ml.html


UK Juice..... excellent. You have cheered me up !!!!

----------

